# spezi pilk-heringsvorfach für öre



## Pete (31. Dezember 2002)

hallo, hab gestern kleine schnuckelige einzelfliegen fürs selberherstellen von öretauglichen herings-pilk-vorfächern gefunden...10er pack für nur € 1,50 ...
lästiges anbinden entfällt: haken ist am plättchen mit leuchtendem kunststoff-schnellmontageköpfchen verschweisst...schnur durch, konterknoten ...fertich..
die fischhautimitate sind aus perlmuttschimmerndem weichgummi....darunter lachsfarbene garne und zwei krystal flash fädchen...für den selbstbau eines solche systems empfehle ich mind. 60er trilene big game...auch nur drei bissstellen...unten dann den pilker...
sieht sehr gut nach garnele aus...











dem, der keine lust zu basteln hat, kann ich die hier 
empfehlen...auch bei moritz ...gleicher hersteller wie oben...vorfachstärken sind angegeben...der zweier ist schon sehr robust mit 50lb haupt- und 40lb mundschnur...


----------



## makrele (31. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Pete,

die Dinger sehen klasse aus.   Gerade bei Heringsvorfächern hat man ja immer das Problem, dass die fertig gekauften viel zu schwach sind, wenn mal was anderes hingeht als ein Hering und außerdem haben sie meistens zu viele Anbißstellen, das gibt nur unnötig Schnursalat.

Also ich würde blind 3 Päckchen nehmen, gibt es die
irgendwo im Versand? 

Gruß  #h 
makrele


----------



## masch1 (31. Dezember 2002)

Hi Pete
Kann man sowas auch für Hitra gebrauchen ??????


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (31. Dezember 2002)

Moin Pete!
Die sehen sehr gut aus. Wo gibs sowas ich würde auch gerne welche davon haben.


----------



## Klausi (31. Dezember 2002)

Sehen ja Klasse aus, hast die von Müller ? #h


----------



## Knurrhahn (31. Dezember 2002)

Hi Pete!
Ich habe die Dinger nicht gefunden!Bitte eine PM!
Guss Knurri


----------



## Pete (31. Dezember 2002)

ich hab das zeug gestern bei moritz geholt...viel von den einzelnen waren nicht mehr da, vielleicht 10 päckchen...
aber vielleicht fährt ja einer von den berlinern oder umland-bewohnern die tage noch mal raus nach nauen...dann bitte welche mitbringen ... 
von den fertigen montagen waren noch jede menge vorrätig...


----------



## Pete (31. Dezember 2002)

knurri, wo hast denn geschaut...im online-sortiment von moritz findest sowas eh nicht...


----------



## Klausi (31. Dezember 2002)

Habe leider momentan keine Zeit dort hin zufahren.


----------



## Pete (1. Januar 2003)

so, ich hab mal n büschen gebastelt...drei fliegen zum system an 70er mono ohne extra dünnere mundschnüre...darunter ein 500gr &quot;erschlagmichnicht&quot;...


----------



## Pete (1. Januar 2003)

hallo, andy...
na das wäre doch was...moritz im gewerbegebiet nauen ost (bei mercedes) wenn du vom ring havelland-potsdam ranfährst, kiegts nach der abfahrt brieselang gleich rechts...wenn du durch die stadt fährst, kommst du durch spandau durch dirkt weiter nach nauen...
kannst dir alles aber auch in moritz&acute;s -online-seiten anschauen...hier 
bring alle losen dinger (10er-packs) mit, die sie haben...waren nicht mehr allzuviel (yozuri) gibts auch mit leuchtgrünen fäden...
wir boardies verteilen dann schon irgendwie untereinander weiter...
keine angst---los wirst du sie schon... #h


----------



## Udo Mundt (1. Januar 2003)

@ Pete!
Macht einen stabilen Eindruck Deine Montage#6 
Welche Hakengröße haben die Heringsfliegen?
Sehr interessant auch der Spin`o`glow vor dem Pilker.


----------



## Pete (1. Januar 2003)

@ udo..ne genaue größe steht nicht dabei...aber auf der abbildung ganz oben im thread sind sie vielleicht um ein drittel größer abgebildet...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. Januar 2003)

Moin!
Ich hätte schon sehr interesse an diesen Beifängern. Wäre schön wenn mir jemand von euch welche mitbesorgen kann.


----------



## Pete (2. Januar 2003)

wie schon gesagt...ich würde 3 nehmen...
ich frage mal bei moritz nach, ok?

meine adresse per pm...


----------



## masch1 (2. Januar 2003)

Haste meine PM gekrigt ich nehm 2 Pack :z  :z  :z


----------



## Udo Mundt (2. Januar 2003)

@ Pete!
War eben bei FF24 in Ganderkesee (ehem. Moritz), dort haben sie auch diese Fliegen. Gibt es in rot und in grün.
Größenangaben gehen von 6 bis 10, wobei 10 der größte Haken ist.
Müßte sich um Größe 4 handeln. Mißt vom Hakenbogen bis Schnurdurchführung 20 mmm.
In Größe 10 ist die Stückzahl allerdings begrenzt.
Wenn noch Bedarf besteht kann ich nochmal nach FF24 hinfahren.
Sind nur 8 km von mir.
Noch 9 Wochen bis zum Öre :z


----------



## Hummer (2. Januar 2003)

Bitte macht doch mal einen Belastungstest mit den Dingern, wassergefüllten Eimer dranhängen oder so.

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Januar 2003)

Mail ist raus Andreas. Ich hätte gerne einmal grüne.


----------



## Guen (2. Januar 2003)

@Udo Mundt

Bitte 2x für mich   !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Pete (2. Januar 2003)

udo...ja hol mal...die kosten nicht die welt...ich würde auch noch drei mal in orange nehmen...notfalls bringste den rest mit zum öre, abends kann dann immer noch n bisschen gebastelt werden...


----------



## Guen (2. Januar 2003)

Welche Farben gehen dort ?

Gruss Guen


----------



## Guen (2. Januar 2003)

Das klingt wenig Vertrauenserweckend  ;+  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Pete (2. Januar 2003)

danke für den test, andy...
bin auch ein wenig enttäuscht...also kleben?
klingt auch nicht grade - wie guen schon sagte- wenig vertrauenserweckend...aber 8kg nach kleben is schon ausreichend...

hab wieder mal gebastelt...
als anregung für einen einzelnen beifänger statt makk oder twister:
dorschfliege an wide gap haken...auch hier garnele ...





ps: ich habe vorher noch nie son dings selbst gebunden, hab auch keinen stock dafür...deshalb son krüppel, aber dem dorsch ists bestimmt egal... :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Januar 2003)

hm was ist denn nun, taugen die was oder nicht?


----------



## Pete (2. Januar 2003)

jörg...mit sekundenkleber einkleben...einen praxistest hat doch noch keiner von uns selbst gemacht...ich hatte euch die dinger lediglich gezeigt, weil ich sie für sehr interessant hielt...fürn hering oder ne makrele halten sie sicher....


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Januar 2003)

hab ja auch nur ne Frage gestellt und wollte dir keinen Vorwurf machen Pete. Ich habe mir bei Andreas die Dinger bestellt und werde sie auch ganz sicher testen.  #h


----------



## Pete (2. Januar 2003)

alles klar, jörg...du wirst bestimmt vor der öretour noch mal bei dir vor der haustürm fegen... vielleicht sind die lütten silberdingens dann auch schon unterwegs ...kannst se für den fall ja schon mal mitnehmen...


----------



## Udo Mundt (2. Januar 2003)

Bevor ich morgen den ganzen Laden aufkaufe, werde ich auch nochmal den Belastungstest machen.
Mit den 1,5kg war ja vielleicht nur eine Ausnahme.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (2. Januar 2003)

als günstige Alternative kann man auch die Dinger probieren.






 Kosten im Angebot um die Hälfte wie bei Moritz(1,50 €). Man sollte nur dickere Schnur dranbinden!!!

@ Udo
wenn die Dinger(Krabben) noch in rot gibt, nehme ich zwei Packungen!
So groß wie möglich!


----------



## Udo Mundt (3. Januar 2003)

So, habe heute morgen mal den Belastungstest gemacht.
Erstes Problem, das Loch in dem Plastikkopf ist so klein, daß ich nicht mal eine 52er Siglon durchbekommen habe.  
Pete hast Du größere Fliegen gehabt, weil Du `ne 70er
durchbekommen hast?
Also  eine 40er Schnur durch und einen Eimer dran, der langsam mit Wasser gefüllt wurde. Hier die Ergebnisse:
1. Bei 5,5 kg Stopperknoten gerissen. Stärkeren Knoten dran, nochmal:
2. 6,8 kg Plastikkopf ab
3. Neue Fliege bei 6,0 kg Kopf ab
4. Kopf mit Sekundenkleber neu aufgesetzt, bei 5,6kg wieder
abgerissen.
Fazit: Für das Heringsfischen in der Ostsee (z.B Kieler Förde) als Pilkvorfach sicherlich einsetzbar.
Doch was nützt mir ein Vorfach von 8kg Tragkraft, wenn ich mit einer 30 lbs Ausrüstung fische .
Werde mir also meine Fliegen selber binden an 80er Seitenarmen und 1,2mm Hauptschnur. Wir wollen ja zu den blauen Fischen :q 
An alle , die bei mir eine Bestellung aufgegeben haben, bitte nochmal eine Info ,ob es dabei bleibt.


----------



## masch1 (3. Januar 2003)

Jep bleibt dabei #h


----------



## Guen (3. Januar 2003)

@Udo

Brauche dann keine  ,bastel mir auch selber welche  !Trotzdem Danke für Dein Angebot #6 !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Pete (3. Januar 2003)

also, udo...
das loch habe ich vorsichtig mit feinmechanikerbohrer (per hand) erweitert...
es bleibt bei mir dabei: ich nehme die bestellte menge...
6 kg eimer dran is schon ganz gut...im wasser wirken sechs kilo ganz anders...
gebastelt wird trotzdem noch anderes material...


----------



## Udo Mundt (3. Januar 2003)

@ Masch1! Bestellung geht raus.
@ lengalenga! habe Dich noch an der Urneburgerkreuzung wegfahren gesehen.
@ guen! Vertrauen wir auf unseren eigenen Kreationen.
Habe mir heute 6er Gamakatsu Goldhaken mit Öhr besorgt(LS-5413G)
machen einen stabilen Eindruck. 
@ Pete!
kann Dir nur noch orange in Größe 9 mitbringen. Grüne wären noch in Größe 10 vorrätig.


----------



## Pete (3. Januar 2003)

nur wegen mir da noch ma hin..nee udo, musste nich...
nur wenn du bis zum öretörn ohnehin noch einmal dort bist...dann kannste mir ja die drei päckel orange mit aufs schiff bringen...ansonsten lass es...
trotzdem danke für dein engagement... :m


----------

